# anyone building 8th scale model cars?



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

For the past year and a half have collected four 1/8th scale models.
Two I have to build, the other two need to restore and make a tiny investment making them better.
Already spent around four Grand on them.

On my wishlist was the Fabbri Aston Martin DB5, the Pocher Porsche 911 Carrera, and the 1934 Rolls-Royce 'Maharaja of India' Phantom II.
The wildcard was getting a beater Pocher Ferrari Testarossa. A lot of damage on both the Ferrari (from Dunedin), and the Porsche (from Nelson and Wellington). Both were dropped or fell.

End of 2013 will have all the parts for the DB5.

And the most challenging one to put together soon is the Rolls. But more on that later. Its quite a story.

Richard K


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I've done several over the last couple years

you can see them here, among other things.
http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/jmf1964/

I've seen those Pocher kits, they're way to pricey for me. I've built only the Monogram kits so far.


John


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know if this would of interest to either of you, but I've been following this build:

http://forum.competitionplus.com/showthread.php?t=9505

Beautiful work.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm currently restoring a built AMT "Wackie Woodie" which is listed as 1/8 scale. I think the rear tires are the only parts that are actually 1/8 though, lol.

I have a half built Pocher Alfa touring and a bunch of Revell Monograms and Lindbergs which I have nowhere to display if they were built. Cool to have anyway.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work John F!

Usually when I see these large scale models in model car contests they look like they are painted with a broom. (No Joke!) Not a lot of people build 1/8th for model car contests (that I've been too anyway) since they are usually doing 1/24th - 1/25th scale. Therefore, the people that are building 1/8th are usually not that good, but since they have no competition, they usually win. 

I have two kits, the Lindberg black Model T bucket and an old version of their 2-in-1 rail that someone gave me. Haven't finished them yet as I can't figure out how to hold the pieces when I spray paint it, what glue holds the rubber upholstry in place, and where to put the finished model. 

However, that being said, they're an awesome kit!


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a half built Monogram '82 Camaro which I am making into an '84 to match my 1:1. Have several other Monogram (Corvettes, Jag, T/A and IROC Z28) a couple Pocher (Mercedes 540K and Ferrari Testarossa) which I'll probably never get around to building all of them. Spend most of my time rebuilding 1/64 diecast and 1/24 Porsches.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I'll really have to step up my game if I want to be noticed in this crowd. It's been so long since I've posted anything that most of the members here have forgotten who I am! 

That's the kind of work that I would do if I had a lathe, and the proper drillpress, and machine tools for it. VERY impressive! Thanks for sharing.

~ Chris ​


----------



## miked. (Sep 12, 2013)

*1/8th scale models*

I do, currently working on a Jaguar.


----------

